# TNT... Pistachio Salad



## middie (Jul 5, 2005)

had this last night and man was it good

1 (8 ounce) can crushed pineapple
1 small package pistachio pudding mix
1 (10 ounce) container cool-whip
1 bag mini marshmallows

combine all ingredients and mix well.
chiil and serve.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 6, 2005)

Middie,

I've made this salad and we all love it. My kids ate this as salad and dessert...Thanks for reminding me 
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 6, 2005)

I add walnuts and coconut to mine.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 6, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I add walnuts and coconut to mine.


Now you've done it   I could sit and nibble on coconut all evening..I've got to make this again and try the walnuts and coconut..yummy  
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 6, 2005)

it's really goooood.


----------



## designerobsessed (Jul 6, 2005)

This is very good.  My mother used to make it all the time.


----------



## middie (Jul 7, 2005)

you're all welcome. i'll have to make it and try it with the walnuts (love them) and coconut.


----------



## luvs (Jul 7, 2005)

i've had this and it was good!!!! thanks, middie!


----------

